# Need feedback on a 320 Gb Seagate drive for TiVo upgrade



## seeknowsage (Jan 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a TiVo Series 2 unit with lifetime subscription. However, I find that the current hd in the unit is extremely loud (much, much louder than my pc, even when gaming). I'm planning on upgrading the unit with a Seagate hd b/c of personal experience with their hd's as well as their 5 year warranties. I have a pair of 80 Gb seagates in my pc right now that are so quiet I can't tell that they're even on. Anyways, I'm thinking about buying the ST3320620AS 320 Gb Seagate hd to upgrade my TiVo with. Does anyone have any TiVo-related experience with this hard drive, and if so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 27, 2004)

It may be a fine drive, but it appears to be a SATA drive so I'm not sure it would work for any Series 2 TIVO. I'm not sure any TIVO's actually use Serial drives internally. 

The Seagate DB35's are the current drive of choice for quiet and cool TIVO upgrades though they are significantly more $$$/GB than the non DB35 series.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

prospect60 said:


> It may be a fine drive, but it appears to be a SATA drive so I'm not sure it would work for any Series 2 TIVO. I'm not sure any TIVO's actually use Serial drives internally.


Series 3 drive is a SATA drive.

phox


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

SATA drives will not work in your application, although some people have had limited success using a SATA HDD with an IDE to SATA adapter. 

On a side note, I would NOT recommend any Seagate drive. They are by far the loudest drives IMO. They are incompatible with AAM software (Hitachi, etc) and are simply loud. 

I am partial to Wester Digital HDDs. They have never given me any problem in all the units I have owned and the 320GB WD HDD in my DT is whisper quiet. I have also used Hitachi Drive Tools on the drive which made a significant difference, although the drive was quiet to start with. 

People 'round here all will give you a different answer. Some will say Seagate, WD, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 27, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Series 3 drive is a SATA drive.


Haven't gone that direction, but thanks for the heads up.

Too bad the last several generation of Seagate's have become so noisy.
I've used the older Seagates and several WD's without problems. I got a great price on a 400GB Hitachi for a 540040 upgrade and it seems pretty loud on seek. Runs pretty cool, but just irritating to listen to in a quiet room.

I'm thinking about moving the that unit to a DB35 or trying a WD drive. It's the only reason I haven't pushed my wife to replace her VCR in the bedroom with a DVD Recorder or TIVO. At least I know it's going to be silent in the middle of the night.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

The DB35 line of seagate drives are a little more expensive but are much quieter in all respects than other drives I have used in TiVo's. I have 3 ST3320820ACE in various TiVo. Watch the prices as the bounce around a lot, I saw the 320 as low as $89 and as high as $110 in last week and the 750 GB version range from $364 to 415.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

DB35s are quiet, but not as quiet as Samsung drives generally. The Samsung HD400LD is a peach for TiVo use :up:


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

I've had awesome luck with Western Digital drives. For almost everything....and I mean everything. I've also had great luck with seagate drives. 

For the record, I do have a maxtor drive that has been fine. But with limited use...

I've had a 160gb samsung drive in a sony sat t-60 tivo that belongs to my parents that gets a TON of use, and has been good for over two years of never shutting down. Almost nonstop recordings.

As far as noise, I have no comment. I have a WD in my bedroom tivo and I think its noisy. I can hear anything like that. But when I'm watching i don't notice.

joneSi


----------



## torrential (Feb 24, 2007)

The ATA version of the 320MB Seagate 7200.10 is probably great. In two old S2's, I just installed a Western Digital 320MB. Replaced the original WD 60 and an added WD 120, now both boxes are quieter and running about four degrees cooler. I think that for our purpose the differences between drives of similar product lines (Seagate 7200.10, WD Caviar SE, etc) are trivial. Go by price, warranty, acoustics, and thermals.


----------

